# While I was on a walk...



## chase thorn (Sep 13, 2012)

Some snap shots from earlier


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2012)

Cool. Bummer about the tree. I don't know that snake species. Is it a type of garter? It's sure acting like one.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes it  not sure why someone did that to the tree though...


----------



## bigred (Sep 13, 2012)

Great photos, I have some family that lives in Colorado.


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 13, 2012)

Great pics!
I agree, a bit harsh to the tree. But I sure like the one of the snake with its mouth open


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice pictures


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## pugsandkids (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks like an ideal place to walk!


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 14, 2012)

Amazing shots and discoveries!


----------



## mchong9606 (Sep 14, 2012)

See what happens when we open our eyes! Nice pics.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow, those are some awesome pics!


----------



## Masin (Sep 14, 2012)

Is that one image a wet spider web? 
Beautiful shots. 
On my walk I saw a homeless man with a mental disease and/or drunk.
An iguana. A train. My neighbor Coco. Someone failing parallel parking 101. And traffic. Oh south Florida, how I'll miss you for a second when we move.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes that is a funnel web


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks like your walks are anything but mundane and boring.


----------

